# 98 Ford F250 XLT advice on plows



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

I am looking to get into residential plowing. i am guessing this would be a light duty type of work. what is a good light duty plow for this truck? I saw this on ebay... what do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1998...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

IMO those plows aren't worth the money. You'd be better off finding a good used plow.


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks. i actually concur. but its so confusing buying used... so many parts, so many different brands and i dont know what fits what...


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just about any plow will work as long as you have the right mounts/wiring, which you'll probably end up having to buy anyway, unless you are lucky enough to find one that has everything for your pickup.

There are good used plows out there, just takes a little looking. My current plow is a 2007 BOSS that I picked up after two light years of plowing in IA, for less than 1/2 price of new and was mechanically sound, just a little rusty.

They are out there!
Good luck.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

soundnstyl;1066940 said:


> I am looking to get into residential plowing. i am guessing this would be a light duty type of work. what is a good light duty plow for this truck? I saw this on ebay... what do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1998...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


Not unless you want to get out of the truck every time you have to do something with the plow. :laughing:

What a joke that thing is.

If you are serious about plowing, just go get a decent plow. I would suggest an 8' 2" Boss flattop V. They are relatively in-expensive new or used, hold up really well, and are just an all around well built plow for the price, weight, and features. You will find that you V function is the greatest thing since sliced bread when doing driveways.

BTW, could we get some details on your truck? 4x4 or no, what engine, what size cab/bed, regular 250 or light duty, what? We need some details before we can help you.


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1066975 said:


> Not unless you want to get out of the truck every time you have to do something with the plow. :laughing:
> 
> What a joke that thing is.
> 
> ...


thanks for the input. i was looking to spend somewhere <$1600 for something... truck is an 98 F250 reg cab. 8' bed regular duty. 4x4. V8. not sure if its the 4.6 or 5.8L. i am pretty sure its the larger one.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

read the different plow brand forums and posts....you will get a TON of info about plows there.
Happy Reading


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

soundnstyl;1067094 said:


> thanks for the input. i was looking to spend somewhere <$1600 for something... truck is an 98 F250 reg cab. 8' bed regular duty. 4x4. V8. not sure if its the 4.6 or 5.8L. i am pretty sure its the larger one.


I would up your price a bit and still look for an 8', 2" Boss V.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

soundnstyl;1067094 said:


> thanks for the input. i was looking to spend somewhere <$1600 for something... truck is an 98 F250 reg cab. 8' bed regular duty. 4x4. V8. not sure if its the 4.6 or 5.8L. i am pretty sure its the larger one.


you either have the 4.6 or the 5.4, they did not put the 5.8 in the 98s they stopped in 97 with the OBS


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1067193 said:


> I would up your price a bit and still look for an 8', 2" Boss V.


This brings me to my next point, His truck is a light duty F-250. Basically a heavy duty F-150, it cant hold the weight of an 8',2" Boss V. I would recomend a 7.5' plow thats as big as you want to go with your truck but do yourself a favor and get a real plow not that little dinky one


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

Snowman... a setup on ur 250... what would something like that cost? used i mean... perhaps an ave price. thanks for your insight by the way... 

Thanks Pinky and Hydro!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

soundnstyl;1067283 said:


> Snowman... a setup on ur 250... what would something like that cost? used i mean... perhaps an ave price. thanks for your insight by the way...
> 
> Thanks Pinky and Hydro!


Search criagslist you can usually find a complete plow set up for around $1500-$2000, as mentioned before you might have to buy the correct wiring for your truck


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Quick paint job, purchase the mount for your truck and the controls and youve got a great plow for not all that much http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1920610749.html


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

thesnowman269;1067313 said:


> Quick paint job, purchase the mount for your truck and the controls and youve got a great plow for not all that much http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1920610749.html


ah poop... its gone already... what was the link about?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

soundnstyl;1068920 said:


> ah poop... its gone already... what was the link about?


7.5ft Fisher plow for I think it was $600


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

ok... just bought this... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280559630529&autorefresh=true

I measured my mounting bolts, and it seems that my mounts need to be narrower than what is in this auction. I was going to just take a drill press and drill out the holes needed. also to reinforce the plate i was going to weld another one on top of this... what do ya'll think? will it work? or shoudl i just go buy the right mount?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

soundnstyl;1072448 said:


> ok... just bought this... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280559630529&autorefresh=true
> 
> I measured my mounting bolts, and it seems that my mounts need to be narrower than what is in this auction. I was going to just take a drill press and drill out the holes needed. also to reinforce the plate i was going to weld another one on top of this... what do ya'll think? will it work? or shoudl i just go buy the right mount?


you are going to have to modify that mount big time. the frame on an 88 and a 98 are nothing alike. If i had my truck ( its at the paint shop getting painted ) I would take a picture of the mount. When I get the truck back I will be sure to take pictures for you if you want, that way you can fab up a mount that will work for your truck. how ever my plow is a meyers and yours is a western it will still give you some ideas


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

thesnowman269;1072510 said:


> you are going to have to modify that mount big time. the frame on an 88 and a 98 are nothing alike. If i had my truck ( its at the paint shop getting painted ) I would take a picture of the mount. When I get the truck back I will be sure to take pictures for you if you want, that way you can fab up a mount that will work for your truck. how ever my plow is a meyers and yours is a western it will still give you some ideas


Would be great if you could do that! thanks!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

soundnstyl;1074670 said:


> Would be great if you could do that! thanks!


will do, I wont have the truck back for atleast another 2 weeks tho unfortunatly :crying:


----------

